# Yourself in 5 Words



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Describe yourself in 5 words and also wich characteristics you would like to develop (more). This isn't easy but I will try first 


Creative, thoughtfull, curious, spiritual and emotional. 


And I try to be more disciplined, satisfied and acceptfull of myself and others.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I was asked to do this for a job application once. But of course I picked words that would portray me in a good light. This is my actual, honest list:

Eclectic, introspective, impulsive, emotional, and cheeky .

I would like to be more positive, motivated, focused, and tolerant towards others. Oh, and less inhibited.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> I was asked to do this for a job application once. But of course I picked words that would portray me in a good light. This is my actual, honest list:
> 
> Eclectic, introspective, impulsive, emotional, and cheeky .
> 
> I would like to be more positive, motivated, focused, and tolerant towards others. Oh, and less inhibited.


Thanks for your reply  Looks like a nice list


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Loyal, Lazy, Non-Chalant, Empathic and Emotional

I would like to be more present focused, motivated, creative, less selfish and be more hard shelled against all the darker vibes around me


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Drugs, enjoyed, calm, will, resilient.


----------



## Dubbluv (Jul 21, 2012)

Real, Emotional, cruel, Epic, Rockstar


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I, Am, Freaky, Nasty, Baby!!!!!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Creative
Brave
Random
Passionate
Spiritual

Would like to be
More Focused
More Responsible
More Carefree
More Disciplined
Smarter


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Calm, quiet, disciplined, focused, smart

I would like to be able to express myself better.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

my parents really screwed up.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

quite, seclusive, cold, distant, hopeful

I'd like to be more open, loud, loving, caring, and empathetic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Born umbilical cord round neck


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice answers!

@bigblue38 

@CrimsonRaven, I am also not the loudest and most talkative, and being hopefull is always good, it keeps us alive 

@Twelve Keyz, hehehe nah, our minds screwed up, but they can be healed

@Black And Mild, I also try to be more focused and disciplined, very important when working or trying to work towards a goal 

@chantellabella, braveness is needed to conquer our fears, nice you are spiritual too 

@TrcyMcgrdy1, I believe you 

@Dubbluv, a real emotional cruel and epic Rockstar, not bad  Rock on :banana

@Kakumbus, calmness, strong will and resilience very important characteristic 

@Moasim, _I would like to be more present focused, motivated, creative, less selfish and be more hard shelled against all the darker vibes around me._ Me too


----------



## coloredcreative (Jul 1, 2010)

Headstrong, sympathetic, creative, ambitious, and caring.

I would like to be more confident and carefree.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

powerful, deep, wild, _searching_, conscientious


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

emotional, mature, funny, forgiving and savvy


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

Scared, Kind, Caring, Different, Stoic.

Would like confidence and to accept myself.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Pessimistic, Sarcastic, Thoughtful, Control freak, Reserved.

I'd like to be Optimistic, Spontaneous, Resilient, Outgoing, & Confident.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

*Honest 
Pensive
Loyal
Passionate
Judgemental*

More than anything I would like to be confident and outgoing


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lazy
Quiet
Shy
Kind
Gentle

I'd like to be a little more assertive and be more open to others


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

truly 
madly 
deeply 
intensely
frustrated


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Social, fun, nice, caring, and creative.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for your answers 


@coloredcreative, I am also very ambitious, always having plans and finding out how to realize them. The realizing part is the hardest 

@Kchloee, forgiving and saviness very important in relationships and in finding work 

@Scorpion, I can get melancholic at times most of all when listening to certain music 

@swiv2D, yes, self acceptance is the most important part in recovery.

@saltyleaf, Sarcastic humor is the best 

@Girl Looking Into Me, Pensiveness good one 

@brandini734, being more assertive I can relate 

@leonardess, deeply, madly :yes me too 

@rawrguy, I can relate to the last three, but I'm not sure if I'm that fun or social yet


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

vodka,weed,cocaine,LSD,heroin


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> vodka,weed,cocaine,LSD,heroin


Is that what you like or who you are? Or both


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Vindictive, Self-Critical, Brooding, Misanthrope, Cynical

More Forgiving, Compassionate, and Friendlier.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

What I am : 
Pessimistic, Bitter, Useless, Unstable, Insecure


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

@Zyriel, self critics is sometimes necessary but not too much  But I rather correct myself than let others do it 

@NoHeart, I don't think you are useless. You have a use why else would you be here on earth? There is a reason you exist and the reason is to find meaning and worth to your life and to give it to others


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

strong 
positive 
caring
respectful 
liar


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

guarded, fun, sensitive, over-analytical, waiting


----------



## vholer (Jul 21, 2012)

thoughtful, lazy, caring, listener, funny.

I would like to watch less and act more.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

are
you 
gonna
eat 
that?


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

SPC said:


> are
> you
> gonna
> eat
> that?


:clap


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Disciplined, passionate, perceptive, introspective, dominant.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

@SupaDupaFly, it's hard not be tell a lie sometimes. Actually I think every human being tells a little lie almost everyday 

@trendyfool, waiting for good things is not too bad 

@vholer, but from watching and observing comes acting 

@SPC,  depends on what it is 

@Deserted, not a bad list


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to re-roll life.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I'm mad pro.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I like these original answers.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

carefree
unique
artsy
mysterious
confident


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Intense
Passionate
Analytical
Verbose
Assertive
Loving

Oops. That's six.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Dreamer, Emotional, Nostalgic, Creative, Passionate


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

@Paloma M, yes we are all unique. Mysterious I can be also. And confidence is a nice characteristic too have with SA 

@LuxAeterna, verbose nice one. I also could think of at least 10, 5 is not easy 

@sean88, nice list


----------



## sytheagent (Aug 1, 2012)

Intense. Loyal. Sadistic. Intelligent. Obsessive.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

@sytheagent, I think life is intense enough  And sadistic to yourself or others?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Compassionate, Strong, Honest, Funny, Pretty. I would like to be more Patient and Confident with myself. I'm working on it.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shy 
Nice 
Awkward
Nervous
Friendly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Shy
> Nice
> Awkward
> Nervous
> Friendly


 A great friend.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

i AM A MUTHA****ING BUS


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

@paris744, nice list  Always keep progressing, you will get there 

@Ckg2011, nice list 

@Iced, :lol


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i'm 
the 
guy 
who 
sucks


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

@iwearshirts, suck at what?


----------

